# Megaesophagus



## SilverMarble (Jun 21, 2008)

Has anyone heard about this condition in APBTs or Dogos? 

We are doing x-rays tomorrow on Karma to confirm, but I am fairly sure this what is going on and both of the vets I discussed it with at work agree that it sounds plausible. 

Does anyone have any experience with the disease that I can talk to about care and/or upkeep? I've been spending all night researching...if the diagnosis is confirmed I will be constructing my own "Bailey Chair" for feeding, and I will be changing everything about how we do food and water. 

Keep your fingers crossed this isnt what she has, but I'm not holding my breath.

She regurgitates water fairly frequently. If she eats and then immediately goes to bed she has in the past woken up in the morning and regurgitated undigested (soggy) food (12 hours after eating.) If you open her mouth and press her tongue down you can see the yogurt that goes in her food still bubbling up her esophagus an hour after eating it. She cannot swallow anything larger than dog kibble, it just sits at the back of her throat where it can easily be pulled out. 

She is 16 months old, and already she's had such a hard life, at least with health-related issues. Please keep her in your thoughts and hopefully I will just be a paranoid mommy instead of having our fears come true. 

Jess


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

*My mother's friend Vicky had a yellow lab with** megaesophagus. The dog would regurgitate food, and water. This dog ended up being put down because of** aspiration pneumonia.. However..I am not too familiar with that condition and the only personal visual was from Vicky's lab and the info I over heard. I do know it is commonly seen in labs and **Shar Pei** BUT I am basing off what I was told many years ago so maybe someone with more medical experience with this condition can help you further.

Prayers sent that she doesn't have that condition. 
*


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I briefly thought Loki had this when he started vomiting multiple times a day at about 6 months. Thankfully a switch to grain free solved the problem. Have you explored other feed options?

I hope this isn't what is going on with your dog...
Keep us posted.


----------



## SilverMarble (Jun 21, 2008)

Good news from the vet today, after a series of x-rays and then repeating those xrays with a barium contrast, Karma does NOT have megaesophagus. The vet says she most likely just has a nasty case of esophagitis, so we are on slurry food for the next few weeks with pepcid and prilosec to keep her food and water in her stomach.

Jess


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh that's great news! That seemed like something horrible to have to go through if she was positive, so happy for you and so glad your pup will feel better soon!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

have you tried raising her food bowl? Its worked wonders for some of our fosters with mega. Have even fed 1 off the kitchen table.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

redog said:


> have you tried raising her food bowl? Its worked wonders for some of our fosters with mega. Have even fed 1 off the kitchen table.


I'm not familiar with this condition. Does the change in angle open up the throat?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

It allows the food to go further into the stomach, harder fo it to come back up


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Gotcha. Thanks, boss!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

huh, you learn something new everyday! I have never dealt or heard of that.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

that sounds like a dinosaur with a big neck. hehe!
i'm glad she doesn't have that!


----------

